# wer kennt "Moho-animator" und kann helfen?



## bsucher (19. Juni 2004)

Hallo Freunde der Grafik,
Mein englisch ist nicht sehr gut, 
ich verstehe deshalb das folgende „Bone-binden“ im "MOHO" nicht,
Denn bei mir geht nur Frank-layer-werkzeugauswahl oder Skeleton-layer-werkzeugauswahl 
Nicht beide zusammen wie das englisch ergklährt? 
was ist hier wichtig zu beachten?
--------------------------------------------------------
Binding Points to Bones
Siehe:
http://home.arcor.de/kunstmacher2/index3.htm
Danke schon mal für die Mühe.


----------



## kressevadder (22. Juni 2004)

Also bei mir hats geklappt  

Bin auch Anfänger und arbeite mich gerade ein:

Zuerst hab ich auf einem Vektorlayer ein einfaches Bein gebastelt.

Dann ein KnochenLayer erzeugt und das Vektorlayer reingeschoben.

Wenn du nun das Knochenlayer auswählst, kannst du knochen hinzufügen.

Sind die Knochen hinzugefügt, wieder auf das Vektorlayer wechseln, mit dem Knochenwähler lässt sich hier ein Knochen auswählen. Auch  das "BindPoints" Tool kann aktiviert werden - Punkte mit gedrückter Shift Taste ausgewählt, Space gedrückt, und es ward verbunden.

Also um die Bindpoints zu setzen, musst du das Vektorlayer auswählen, um die eigentliche Knochen hinzuzufügen das Bones Layer.

Viele Erfolg noch (vielleicht sieht man sich hier ja jetzt öfters  

Gruss Manfred


----------



## bsucher (22. Juni 2004)

*Danke an kressevadder*

Jou !
Inzwischen auch dahintergekommen, was wichtig gemeint war. Das beide Layer zusmmengeschoben sein mußen, um einen Arbeitsgang ausführen zu können.
Sonst wird jede Layer für sich gesehen. Entweder Oder.

Danke


----------

